# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour du lịch Mỹ  - Los Angeles - Las Vegas 7 ngày giá chỉ còn 50,9 tr/ khách

## linh781

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH BỜ TÂY HOA KỲ:
LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS

Thời Gian: 07 NGÀY 06 ĐÊM - Phương Tiện: MÁY BAY

NGÀY 1: VIET NAM - LOS ANGELES 
*

Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi *Los Angeles.* Bắt đầu *Tour du lịch Mỹ bờ Tây 7 ngày*. Đến Los Angeles, Xe đón và đưa Quý khách về Khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn



*NGÀY 2: LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*
*
07:00:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Tiếp tục với hành trình *du lịch Mỹ*.
*08:00:* Sau bữa sáng, đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi* Las Vegas* bằng xe (khoảng 4h xe). Quý khách có dịp mua sắm tại *Tanger Outlet Factory*, nơi mà Quý khách có thể mua sắm được những món đồ hiệu với giá rẻ bất ngờ.**
*12:30:* Đoàn ăn trưa tại khu vực mua sắm, sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đi Las Vegas.
Đòan đến Las Vegas, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 
*19:00:* Xe đưa đòan dùng cơm chiều. 
*20:00:* Quý khách khởi hành tham quan các công trình kiến trúc hoành tráng, hiện đại và lớn nhất trên thế giới: *New York* *- New York, MGM, Tropicana, Paris Paris, Mote Carlo, Treasure Island*… 
Quý khách tham quan Vườn hoa trong Khách sạn Bellagio, tham quan những dòng kênh trong khách sạn Venetian mô phỏng t*hành phố nổi Venice*, , ngắm nhìn ánh đèn rực sáng có thể nhìn thấy từ cách xa 40km trên đỉnh khách sạn Luxur... Xem Show cướp biển, núi lửa, nhạc nước. 
Quý khách có dịp thử vận may tại các sòng bài lớn nhất thế giới. Ngòai ra, Quý khách còn có dịp thưởng thức các*chương trình Show Jubille* hòanh tráng (vé tự túc, giá vé: 100 USD và phải đăng ký trước). 
Đòan trở vế khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.     
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 3: LAS VEGAS - HOOVER DAM - LAKE MEAD - SHOPPING (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*

Nếu quý khách muốn tham quan các tour tự chọn đi *Grand Canyon*, xin vui lòng báo trước với HDV 1 ngày để đăng ký mua vé riêng.

*07:00:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn,
*08:00:* Sau bữa sáng, tiếp tục với chuyến *du lịch bờ Tây Mỹ 7 ngày*, đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan đập *thủy điện Hoover* lớn nhất nước Mỹ và hồ nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới Lake Mead. Đây là đập thủy điện cung cấp điện cho cả *bang Neveda*và dẫn nước tưới tiêu cho 7 bang miền Tây Hoa Kỳ.
*12:30:* Đoàn trở về Las Vegas ăn trưa và tự do mua sắm hàng hiệu tại outlet factory lớn nhất thành phố.
Buổi tối quý khách có thể tự do thưởng thức các live show đặc sắc về đêm: "Le Rêve" tại Wynn với hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 175$ và phải đăng ký trước), hoặc  Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé tự túc, giá vé tùy thời điểm), ... hay quý khách có thể tự do khám phá* Las Vegas* về đêm. 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn


*NGÀY 4: LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES - LITTLE SAIGON (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)*

*07:00:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn
*09:00:* Đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành về *Los Angeles.* 
Trưa đoàn đến Los Angeles và ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Sau bữa trưa, đoàn thỏa thích mua sắm hàng tiêu dùng tại *siêu thị Walmart, Bestbuy, Fries Electronics*
Ăn tối và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn



*NGÀY 5: HOLLYWOOD - UNIVERSAL STUIDO - SÂN BAY (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)* 
*
07:00:* Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
*08:30:* Sau bữa sáng, đòan khởi hành tham quan* Beverly Hill* - nơi tọa lạc những căn hộ lộng lẫy của những ngôi sao trong làng giải trí Mỹ và những cửa hàng thời trang đắt tiền:

Tham quan *Đại Lộ Danh Vọng (Hollywood Walk of Fame)* - nơi lưu danh những ngôi sao nổi tiếng có đóng góp lớn trong làng điện ảnh, truyền hình, âmnhạc của Hoa Kỳ.Tham quan *Nhà hát Kodak* - nơi diễn ra lễ trao giải Oascar danh giá hành năm của làng điện ảnh Mỹ.Tham quan *Nhà hát Trung Hoa* - nơi công chiếu giới thiệu những bộ phim*Hollywood* trước khi tung ra thị trường.
*12:30:* Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Chiều đoàn tham quan *Phim trường Universal:* Xem Nhà ma, Phim không gian 4 chiều Shrek, Đi xe Tram xem toàn cảnh phim trường,  nơi ra đời các bộ phim nổi tiếng: Kingkong…thưởng thức trích đoạn “Under Water World”, Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác: “ Mummy Revenge, Vượt Thác,…”. 
*19:00:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép. 


*NGÀY 6: LOS ANGELES - TAIPEI (TRÊN MÁY BAY)

*
Máy bay cất cánh.     
Ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 7: TAIPEI - VIET NAM 

*
*Sáng:* Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay về TP.HCM/ Hà Nội. 
Đến Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.

Kết thúc chương trình *du lịch Mỹ 7 ngày 6 đêm*. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách. 


*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI:* *53.900.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH**
GIÁ TOUR KHUYẾN MÃI: 50.900.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)
*(Liên hệ Ms.Linh: 0914926198)

Nguồn : www.tourmy.dulichvietnam.com.vn*

----------

